# Kompaktwasserkühlung für mein Sys



## Chapter5 (15. April 2012)

*Kompaktwasserkühlung für mein Sys*

Hallo, ich habe eine frage bezüglich des coolings meines kommenden Prozessors.

habe vor dämnächst einen Ivy Core i7-3770K mir zuzulegen mit passendem 1155 Mainboard.
mein Geähuse ist ein Lian LI PCX 900, passenden link dazu Lian-Li PC-X900: Neuer Midi-Tower mit Zwei-Zonen-System
 Der Airflow ist recht gut!

jetzt ist die frage, ich bin am überlegen eine Kompaktwasserkühlung einzubaun und sie direkt an einen 120 mm Lüfter zu befestigen. Sind die fertigen Sets z.b. Corsair H-80 eine gute Wahl, und besser als die high end Klasse der Lukü ?
oder gibt es noch andere alternativen, allerdings will ich nur den Prozzi mit der Wasserkühlung austtatten.   
Bin Neuling was Wakü angeht, danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Uter (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung für mein Sys*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

